# [2008] I'm confused,  Riviera Beach and Spa



## rwpeterson (May 10, 2008)

I'm trying to decide between two units at Riviera Beach and Spa at Capistrano Beach.

The first unit is for a 6-6-2 in Phase I.  I know this means 6 people privately in a 2 bedroom.

The second unit is 4-6-2 in Phase II.  I know this means 4 people privately in a 2 bedroom.

How can the first unit in Phase I sleep 6 people privately?  Wouldn't that require 3 bedrooms?

Is Phase II that much better than Phase I?

TIA 
Wendy


----------



## applegirl (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure about room configuration, but some units face the railroad tracks (just feet from the window) and others face PCH. I'd call the resort if I were you and get your answer.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 11, 2008)

I think it's called "privately" when you can sleep in the living room and not go through a bedroom to get to the bathroom, at least that is how I read that.
Liz


----------



## rseaman30 (May 11, 2008)

applegirl doesn't quite have it right.  What she may have meant is that some of the units face the hillside (opposite of the ocean) while others face the ocean.  The ones facing the ocean also face towards PCH (Pacific Coast Highway) and the train tracks.  The train tracks are on the opposite side of PCH, not feet from the window (as misstated by applegirl).

Wendy, if I may ask, what plans and seasons are you looking at?  Phase I offers the following plans: Riviera Limited, Riviera Premier, Riviera Preferred, and Riviera.
Phase II offers the following: Riviera Sunset, Riviera Surfcrest, and Riviera Sea Breeze.  
Both phases recognize 'high season' and 'prime season'.

I don't think that any of the units offer privacy for 6.  However, the resort can probably answer better.  I've recently visited this resort.  It made a very good impression on me.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2008)

The key difference between phase I & II  is that all units in Phase I face the ocean.  Phase 2 has several units on the ground floor which have a limited view and several 2 bedroom units which look at the hill not the ocean. 

Even though the phase II units are nicer, it is a no brainer, buy phase 1 and get the ocean view always.  Plus the phase 1 units are right next to the pool.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 12, 2008)

rwpeterson said:


> I'm trying to decide between two units at Riviera Beach and Spa at Capistrano Beach.
> 
> The first unit is for a 6-6-2 in Phase I.  I know this means 6 people privately in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> ...



My DW wanted to know that they are asking for the weeks.  

We bought a 2 bedroom floating 1-52 next store at Riviera Shores last year for $2000. ( 144 annual Riviera Shore's points)


----------



## rwpeterson (May 12, 2008)

I'm was looking at March 2009.  We've driven past this place several times but never stopped.  It looks like a nice location.

Thanks everyone for your input!

Wendy


----------



## louruby (Mar 19, 2010)

*[Deleted - advertising]*

[Please review the TUG Posting rules - advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums and you posted in a thread that is 2 years old. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

